# Two rednecks are out hunting...



## JBrainard (Jan 10, 2008)

Two rednecks are out hunting, and as they are walking along they come
upon a huge hole in the ground. They approach it and are amazed by the
size of it.
The first hunter says " Wow, that's some hole, I can't even see the
bottom, I wonder how deep it is?"
The second hunter says" I don't know, let's throw something down and
listen and see how long it takes to hit bottom."
The first hunter says " There's this old transmission here, give me a
hand and we'll throw it in and see".
So they pick it up and carry it over, and count one, and two and three,
and throw it in the hole. They are standing there listening and looking
over the edge and they hear a rustling in the brush behind them. As they
turn around they see a goat come crashing through the brush, run up to
the hole, and with no hesitation, and jump in head first.
While they are standing there looking at each other, looking in the
hole, and trying to figure out what that was all about, an old farmer
walks up. "Say there", says the farmer, "you fellers didn't happen to
see my goat around here anywhere, did you?"
The first hunter says " Funny you should ask, but we were just standing
here a minute ago and a goat came running out of the bushes doin' about
a hunert miles an hour and jumped headfirst into this hole here!"
And the old farmer said " Why that's impossible, I had him chained to a
transmission! "


----------



## Lisa (Jan 10, 2008)

:lfao:  that is funny


----------



## hemi (Jan 10, 2008)

:lool:


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 10, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 10, 2008)

Gotta admit, I thought it was gonna be a Cheney joke ....


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 10, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## jim777 (Jan 10, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## JBrainard (Jan 10, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Gotta admit, I thought it was gonna be a Cheney joke ....


 
Oh, that was cold :boing1:


----------



## Ninjamom (Jan 10, 2008)

...The next time the two rednecks go hunting, unfortunately, they have a major problem.  Billy Bob calls 911 immediately after accidentally shooting his buddy, Fred.

_911 Operator:_ 911. What is your emergency?
_Billy Bob:_ Uh, I was out huntin' and ma gun went off!  I think I just kilt my buddy, Fred!
_911:_ Are you positive that he's dead, sir?
_BB: _No, not 100%.
_911:_ Don't panic, then - he might not be dead.  First, I want you to check to be sure.
 - pause -
-- *BLAM!* --
_BB:_ OK, I'm sure.  Now what should I do?


----------



## LuzRD (Jan 10, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! 
HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! 
(for both jokes)


----------



## Kreth (Jan 11, 2008)

Ninjamom said:


> ...The next time the two rednecks go hunting, unfortunately, they have a major problem.  Billy Bob calls 911 immediately after accidentally shooting his buddy, Fred.
> 
> _911 Operator:_ 911. What is your emergency?
> _Billy Bob:_ Uh, I was out huntin' and ma gun went off!  I think I just kilt my buddy, Fred!
> ...


I heard a variation of this that ended up in the ermergency room, and the punch line was, "Well, he'd have had a better chance if you hadn't gutted him." :lol:


----------



## pad256 (Jan 11, 2008)

good one, I just love the redneck jokes


----------



## thardey (Jan 11, 2008)

So, Bubba and Rich are out hunting, and they get skunked, so they decide to have a few beers instead before driving home.

As the head home, the Sheriff pulls them over. As the officer is walking up to the truck, Rich starts to panic "We're gonna get arrested!"

Bubba says "Shut up! Just stick a beer label on your forehead and follow my lead!"

So the officer walks up to the truck and sees these two rednecks with beer labels stuck on their heads, and says "Have you boys been drinking?"

Bubba says . . . . .



.



.



.



.

"No sir, we're on the Patch!"


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 11, 2008)

:lol2:


----------



## diamondbar1971 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah, it kind of reminds me of a date I had with a country girl years ago. I took her to the drive in and I asked her if she wanted to get in the back seat and as serious as a heart attack, she says, no, I think I will stay up here with you..hahahah


----------



## agemechanic03 (Jan 12, 2008)

:lool: to all!


----------

